

What Do Countries Talk About - vaidabhishek
http://blog.frrole.com/image/45339996250

======
olivier1664
Just 5 countries, the title and the map was promising more.

On the method: what is the ratio of tweet that are unclassified? I do not
believe your data to be accurate on the whole picture. For example, tweet on
good restaurant is very frequents in Asia, but restaurant's names will hardly
match some keyword.

------
bspradling
Not sure how accurate this is, but I really like this. Seems to be kind of the
way I would expect it to be. Can you guys share what data went into drawing
these conclusions?

